# Flashlight for Service plumber



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

S2R has a new review up


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

The best flashlight I found to work with are these little buggers, they are bright and last a long time and for only about $2.00 each http://www.ebay.com/itm/10PC-6000Lu...175830?hash=item25cabd0796:g:1WgAAOSwt5hYhHlA
they are easy to pop in your pocket and when under sink bases or tight spots you can easily hold em in your mouth( yeah stop laughing, but how much stuff do you actually stick in your mouth while working, in all seriousness ) and point in any area you need light, more than very handy...


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I use a mini mag light . It works well for me. And at around 172 lumens it's bright enough for most jobs.


Under sinks I wear a head lamp. But as mentioned above some prefer putting a flash light in there mouth.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have been thinking about carrying one of these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291442921870?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> I have been thinking about carrying one of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291442921870?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


LOL, thats great, if the customer doesnt pay you can taser them...:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL, thats great, if the customer doesnt pay you can taser them...:laughing:



I got 2 of them coming from e-bay for 20 bucks.. 
Some of the homes that I go in to give estimates for landlords are "hell holes" or '' crack houses" and it its really not a bad idea to have that flashlight on me . 

Occasionally you encounter the more argumentative renters expecting and demanding the problem be fixed RIGHT NOW...and you are only there to just give a free estimate.......

.fuc/ the cheap assed landlord, I have been waiting a week for hot water..I need me some hot water today...!!!!! 

just light them up and get the hell out.....:laughing::laughing:.:thumbup:..


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome flashlight. I am 5-6 years now into using this flashlight everyday. All of my employees have been given this one. Kickstand for under cabinets, magnet for anywhere metal and beltclip for belt or even better clipping to your ballcap.

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCL51...6173291&sr=8-1&keywords=dewalt+12v+flashlight


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I switched from Dewalt to Milwaukee a little over a year ago and the flashlight is decent. But I do miss this Dewalt light.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

*Great Flood light / Flashlight*

Since I picked up the Ryobi pistol rod and batteries, I figured why not try out their flood light. It is LED based and very bright. 










It lets you use the 18V batteries, and a real nice feature if you need it is that it lets you plug it in using an extension cord.










I have been using it for a few months now and I am super pleased with it. I get about 4 hours out of the high capacity battery.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

For really old boiler replacement. .Milwaukee rocket light rocks!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Just about any good LED works. 

https://www.amazon.com/Headlight-Fl...spons&keywords=800+lumen+led+flashlight&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Naissance-Ma...ns&keywords=freestanding+led+flashlight&psc=1


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I keep a LED Lenser in a holster on my belt. Something like 600 lumens. Cost about 200 bucks. Real bright and rechargeable. 5 year guarantee. Had a two year old one stop working. Mailed it back and they sent me a brand new one, no questions asked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

Rayonac Indestructible Flashlight 300 lumen is a great flashlight to have


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> I have been thinking about carrying one of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291442921870?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Just ordered one of these. Was cheap. Why not.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

fixitright said:


> Just ordered one of these. Was cheap. Why not.



If it's good for a vet it's good for a plumber!


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Stratocaster626 said:


> Rayonac Indestructible Flashlight 300 lumen is a great flashlight to have


if you can get one that the switch works correctly, ya they are a great light.

i have had a few bad ones from home depot and gave up returning them and went mini maglight LED this time around


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> I have been thinking about carrying one of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291442921870?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Just got this one in. It's bright for its size and looks like it will pack a punch.
The instructions are Hokey with a poor translation but it sparks like mad.

Not sure of the voltage or if it will due any damage but sparks galore.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL, thats great, if the customer doesnt pay you can taser them...:laughing:



Bought one, broke in one day. 

Where's ShtRnsdownhill been?


----------



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

Drain Pro said:


> I keep a LED Lenser in a holster on my belt. Something like 600 lumens. Cost about 200 bucks. Real bright and rechargeable. 5 year guarantee. Had a two year old one stop working. Mailed it back and they sent me a brand new one, no questions asked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get it?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Stratocaster626 said:


> Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk




https://www.ledlenserusa.com/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

18v dewalt snake light. 
Sick of busting drop light bulbs? 
I'm going on 1 year with one of those FEIT brand 75 watt LED's


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I used to operate an l.e.d "Prime lite" flashlight. The magnets are rare earth so they stick to ducts real well. It has a pivot stand which is great and it has a hook. I have 6 of them (4 in reserve). Be careful as I've seen counterfeits sold in big stores. The only downside are the rechargeable AA batteries that I use, they don't last long when the light is open for an extended time under a sink.


I now use Milwaukee 2352-20. It is way brighter and I use my m-18 batteries. The lights stays on for hours. It is sturdy and I can pivot the angle. What I don't like since I leave the light in the icy truck (Winter) the on/off switch is so stiff you have to really press hard on it. I have to remove the battery after each call or day and store in the warm house. I also noticed the l.e.d's lets off a lot of heat and it warms up the cabinet space of a kitchen sink.
I'm not anxious to feel the heat in the summer, although I purchased the milwaukee personal fan, it will surely help! :biggrin:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Phoenix PD35 LED, rechargable, removable battery.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have been buying those little Huskey flash lights at HD for about 8 bucks each...... The batteries seem to last forever and if I lose it , I really dont care that much... About 8 inches long and slim ...seems to fit in my back pocket with no problems......

I used to use those large police sized Mag lights, for both light and as a back up club...but the batteries and quality of the things seem to wear out fast ...Too heavy to carry around all day long


----------



## MMassey338 (Apr 2, 2018)

rwh said:


> Phoenix PD35 LED, rechargable, removable battery.


I carry the Fenix PD35 on my belt. Best & brightest light I’ve found at 1,000 lumens. Also keep a Fenix HL55 headlamp on the van.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> ............................
> 
> This is the light I like. Only thing I don’t like about it is where the power button is located. Thankfully the price went down. Oh, and I decided to buy a good head lamp.
> 
> ...



This is the drop in I got for my 2d mag. 

https://asflashlights.com/led-upgra...x-xhp50-dropin-bulb-for-magltie-6-d-cell.html



I like the 2d mag because it's easy to use with thick gloves and the lens is replaceable with any standard 2" pressure gauge glass. It's also waterproof. On high it lasts about 50 minutes, on the lowest setting which is equivalent to my pocket flashlight I get like 10 hours.



*You can get the 18650 cells from old cordless tool battery packs. *Usually when a pack fails it's just 1 or 2 cells bad out of 5 or10 I keep a bunch in a plano box in the door of my van. I have a nextar vc4 charger at home and in the van. It will charge just about any cell.


I have been carrying a "J5 Tactical" flashlight since xmas, my wife got it for me. It takes a single AA or a 3.2v lithium cell of the same size.

*Normally I get the cheap flashlights from the hardware store that take 3xAAA cells and I use an 18650 instead.*


I also have a military style flashlight that took 6xAA cells but I use an 18650 with spacers instead. That stays in the camo van.




.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> This is the drop in I got for my 2d mag.
> 
> https://asflashlights.com/led-upgra...x-xhp50-dropin-bulb-for-magltie-6-d-cell.html
> 
> ...


Forgot about this thread!

It’s been a long time since I’ve had one of those old military torches! The ones I had were 2d, never seen one use 6xAA, but than again it’s been about 20 years since I was in. A kid I worked with joined the USMC part time about 5 years ago. I can’t believe the changes in boot camp! 

I’m not very familiar with the DC side, only 3 phase, so I’m not comfortable with experimenting. 

I think we still have some old dewalt batteries, maybe I’ll crack one open and see if I can use some.

With the one I like, I usually charge the one battery every other week. One battery lasts about two years before I need to replace it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When the price drops, I think this will be my next. I really like the different lumen levels over the stream light I bought.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

My favourites:

Pelican 1920 LED I don’t remember how many lumens, but it’s bright with 2 settings, 2x AAA batteries, and they last a while.

M18 work LED work light, it’s awesome. 2 dif hooks to hang at dif Angles, the head tilts too, rugged and is bright.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Got the headlamp today. Really like it! I’ve had other headlamps in the past, even a name brand, don’t remember which one. It was good, but a PITA to adjust the brightness. 

I really like every Nitecore product I’ve bought. Now that they separated the mode and power button, I’ll be buying their product from now on.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

The pinnacle of EDC flashlights and all I use: http://www.zebralight.com/
I carry the (SC600w IV Plus) in my pocket & use the (H600c Mk IV) for my headlight. These are Top Quality lights & the best I have ever used, and believe me I've bought lots of flashlights over the years. :wink:


----------



## Kstewart61 (Sep 6, 2020)

I use this astro from Amazon awesome light









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## The pipeologist (Jul 16, 2021)

Master Mark said:


> I got 2 of them coming from e-bay for 20 bucks..
> Some of the homes that I go in to give estimates for landlords are "hell holes" or '' crack houses" and it its really not a bad idea to have that flashlight on me .
> 
> Occasionally you encounter the more argumentative renters expecting and demanding the problem be fixed RIGHT NOW...and you are only there to just give a free estimate.......
> ...


I have had service calls were renter's were being very IRATE and looking for trouble. This one repeat customer with a sewer line that cloggs up every few months had a DRUG dealer CLOWN 🤡 of a boyfriend there. As I was snaking the main line from the cleanout in the basement this trouble Maker claimed that 40 feet away I damaged a 2" copper laundry drain. Very nicely I told him I would repair it, I have to get supplies for it and my other ROOTER machine be right back. 10 years later I have not been back there


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

WHO ARE YOU ? YOU NEED TO POST A INTRO


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> WHO ARE YOU ? YOU NEED TO POST A INTRO


He is the pipeologist...lol like the plumberologist.. or sewerologist... lol... what joke.. does he know randy... 

I feel for you mac. I wanna sign up for premium just to give you a kick. I have enjoyed this place. Are there perks to being premium.. you could PM me if you wanted..not neccesarily needed.. finishing my move to the mountains and getting my financial **** in order


----------

